# Stickers... Where to get them??



## AudiVW01 (Nov 27, 2010)

Ive been looking for DOPE stickers and other vw stickers and been having some trouble finding them, any help??


----------



## iraudi (Jun 28, 2010)

i want to know the same thing\...i saw boob one time lol....but i havent had any luck finding them either


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

http://tinyurl.com/36bejq4


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


> http://tinyurl.com/36bejq4


:banghead: :thumbup:


----------



## iraudi (Jun 28, 2010)

lol at the link.....i also just found this http://www.empiregfx.com/shop/product.php?productid=16385


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

iraudi said:


> lol at the link.....i also just found this http://www.empiregfx.com/shop/product.php?productid=16385


you obviously missed the point of the link...because that site was the #1 result.


----------



## Dramaa (Jun 13, 2010)

http://www.ihatestickers.com


They have the dope sticker and they run a lot of good deals too.


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)

http://shinzostore.com/index.php?pa...n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=40&vmcchk=1&Itemid=40


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)

http://www.shockerstickers.com


----------



## Maudi88 (Sep 22, 2010)

So many good links :thumbup:
Seriously though why do any of you like the shocker sticker?


----------



## iraudi (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol Didn't miss the point, jjust didn't watch the whole video on that link....instead I gave the link I knew of....but urs work 2


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

Maudi88 said:


> So many good links :thumbup:
> Seriously though why do any of you like the shocker sticker?


its not me who likes it, it's my girl:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Haha all the comments on this thread literally made me lol:laugh:


----------



## mattman-enterprises (Nov 12, 2010)

100% German and Super dope. Here you go http://www.europeanplates.com/auto-decals.html

Thanks

Matt


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

www.eemilitia.bigcartel.com

They do Eurotuners "Feature Decals" and most of the vendors vinyls here!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

the best place is 

http://shinzostore.com/index.php?pa...n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=40&vmcchk=1&Itemid=40


ive done my research lol


----------



## TonyWalker (Dec 17, 2010)

missed the obvious, anyway, i see that they have a nice collection there!


----------

